# 189 visa....When to put EOI in....timing important.



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi all.

I am in a quandary ....of when to put my expression of interest in for a 189 visa.....

I am currently on a 457 for four years, I am employed currently as Midwife ( anzsco code 254111 Midwife ) but unsure whether my employers will submit a nomination for a 186 visa....So looking at the independent options.... I don't want to take the risk of keep waiting , and miss my Independent options.

I missed out on my IELTS...6.5 r, writing 7.5' speaking 9, listening 8.5... So can't use this towards points


I will have 60 points to apply but that will be in May 2013 after I have worked in Australia for one year.....total 20 points, as worked in Uk for 13 years. ( this will be 14 th May 2013) 

I have a diploma / and Bsc ...15 points 

Age 33- 39- 25 points.

I have applied for my skills assessment from ANMAC a few weeks ago, and I am just waiting for my "letter of determination."

My point is ....when do I put my EOI in ???. I am so confused , and my points will reduce once I go past my 40th birthday next July.

do I put it in 60 days before may 2013....you have 60 days to prove what you have claimed on your application... As it seems to take a few weeks to be chosen, and I don't want to run the risk of loosing points for when my age increases....

Hope this makes sense!!!! Confused!!!! Please help )
Thanks all


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Any one out there tht can answer my Q's...... Please


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

It was my understanding that your claims on your EOI if true at that point would be accepted when you got an invite. Ie if your age goes up after EOI and before invite you wouldn't lose points.

Why don't you retry IELTS? More points the better really.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi Shelle

The thought of doing my ielts test again doesn't appeal....it was such a pain in the bum.....I was just hoping someone could give me a definitive answer ....with regards ...if my point count as soon as my EOI goes in, or is it when they call you for an invite....because after May....beginning July I would loose 5points...if that makes sense..thanks anyway


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Minimum you need IELTS & Valid ANZSCO Code assessment to submit EOI.

Current qualifying mark to receive Invite is 60. but it may not be enough for getting invite for VISA application since EOIs for 189 is ranked based on Score & time of submission.

Also note 39 means until you reach 40, u have extra 5 points. you can submit EOI as soon as you have IELTS & Assessment letter - System is intelligent enough to update your score based on time.

goodluck


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi Thewall
So are you saying put my application
in now?
I'm very confused.....I have positive skills assessment for my job......but won't have worked in Australia for a year till May.....
So would the points be based on my EOI....or the invite?
Sorry to bug you....but it makes a difference..... 14/05.... I have the required 60 point for 189.....but come July I would loose 5 points....
That is why I was wondering whether to put the EOI in at the end of March as you have 60 days to prove what is on your application ...Thanks Judy


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi Thewall
> So are you saying put my application
> in now?
> I'm very confused.....I have positive skills assessment for my job......but won't have worked in Australia for a year till May.....
> ...


u r mixing 2 things.

1. You can submit *EOI *now, if u have *IELTS + Assessment*.
2. 60 days come into picture once u recive *Invite*.

Submitting EOI doesnt mean u will get an Invite. But since u already have score of 60, u better submit EOI right away. Trust me, else u i will need to wait longer, system will rank your EOI (also note your ANZSCO code is subject to ceiling). There are more EOIs ranked in the system than Invites being released Monthly/fortnightly.

Hope it helps.

Cheers!


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

thewall said:


> u r mixing 2 things.
> 
> 1. You can submit *EOI *now, if u have *IELTS + Assessment*.
> 2. 60 days come into picture once u recive *Invite*.
> ...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok I see. so my suggestion as follows to fill in the gap of 5 point

1. Re-try IELTs (like shel already suggested)
2. Try to combine overseas+Oz experience (if u have) to lift point
3. try 190 State sponsorship that gives u additional 5 points + instant invite once SS approved (this is not Ranked)

You can still lodge EOI with 55 points, but wont be eligible to receive any invite. 
I think it will be tight if u choose to wait till next year to reach 60 point for a ranked sub class.

Goodluck


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

thewall said:


> Ok I see. so my suggestion as follows to fill in the gap of 5 point
> 
> 1. Re-try IELTs (like shel already suggested)
> 2. Try to combine overseas+Oz experience (if u have) to lift point
> ...


Thanks....

Just looking into the ielts as we spk......

I was employed in UK for 12 years....so was waiting to pick up the extra points for one yr in Oz next May.....

But ppl don't seem so positive about getting an invite on 60 points.....
So think better start planning ahead....and succumb to sitiing my ielts again

Many thanks anyway Judy


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

yep, getting invite with 60 may become tougher.

however, your occupation have very high ceiling, only 1 invite this year so far for a ceiling of 1020. so u r in high demand ; Take a closer look at SKILLSELECT Report & Ceiling.

Cheers!


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi the wall

I may sit the oet test I think it may be more specific and easier with me being a health professional


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi the wall
> 
> I may sit the oet test I think it may be more specific and easier with me being a health professional


Hi Judy & Rob,
just one small additional thing to consider: If you look at the August report it seems that only 1,150 people lodge an EoI with 60+ points per month, however, at the moment 1,900 get invited. If the statistics continue like this, the current backlog of people with 60 points will have disappeared by Feb next year and everyone with 60+ points will receive an instant invitation, i.e. immediately in the next round. Obviously things may change, but if you qualify in Mar & have 2 months before your points will drop due to age, you may actually get lucky and receive an invitation during those 2 months. Of course, things may change, but as I see it there is a tiny spark of light at the end of the tunnel 
However, as previously suggested, I would also look into ss and 190 as odds are much better for that subclass.
Good luck!


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Judy & Rob,
> just one small additional thing to consider: If you look at the August report it seems that only 1,150 people lodge an EoI with 60+ points per month, however, at the moment 1,900 get invited. If the statistics continue like this, the current backlog of people with 60 points will have disappeared by Feb next year and everyone with 60+ points will receive an instant invitation, i.e. immediately in the next round. Obviously things may change, but if you qualify in Mar & have 2 months before your points will drop due to age, you may actually get lucky and receive an invitation during those 2 months. Of course, things may change, but as I see it there is a tiny spark of light at the end of the tunnel
> However, as previously suggested, I would also look into ss and 190 as odds are much better for that subclass.
> Good luck!


Hi Guys
thanks for the replies....i didnt know you could get info like tht on numbers for jobs etc etc.....
Going to look into it all tomorrow on main computer.....
the OET test is $540 so quite expensive.....
ive looked at the 190 too for QLD i think i qualify but again in May when ive worked for a year...but are there restictions with SS....
my EOI is already to go....come March....at 60 for 189 and would bs 65 points on a 190
many thanks for your help....going to look more closely at occupation ceilings now im aware


----------

